# la coupe sur le leman ?



## ApplePie (16 Février 2003)

bravo à nos amis suisses d'*Alinghi* pour leur victoire dans leur seconde confrontation avec le "defender" *Team New Zealand* dans la *coupe de l'america*. ils mènent donc 2 à 0 _(la première par ko technique !!)_.
après avoir "torché" *Oracle* dans la finale de la *LVC* (5-1), voilà le "challenger" bien placé pour ramener la coupe sur le lac léman (sté nautique de genève).

_bon, c'est vrai que Alenghi dispose des moyens phénoménaux de l'industriel (pharmaceutique) e. bertarelli et que l'accent le plus entendu est davantage néo-zélandais que suisse sur le pont (r. coutts et b. butterworth and co, les vainqueurs de l'édition 2000).




_


----------



## WebOliver (16 Février 2003)

La Coupe irait bien en Suisse si d'aventure _Alinghi_ s'imposait. Mais la course ne pourrait pas avoir lieu sur le lac. Elle doit avoir lieu sur la mer et pas en eau douce. Marseille serait sur les rangs pour organiser éventuellement cette coupe. Mais l'Italie aussi. 

C'est vrai qu'il y a pas mal de Neo-zélandais sur le bateau, mais également des Suisses, des Français, des Américains, etc. Mais ce ne sont pas les Suisses qui sont allés chercher les marins néo-zélandais avec leur billets... mais eux-mêmes qui ont décidé (Coutts, Butterworth, etc.) de venir chez _Alinghi_. Le site *Alinghi* est d'ailleurs très bien fait.

Et une petite anecdote: j'ai lu que la Suisse était le deuxième pays, derrière la Nouvelle-Zélande, a posséder le plus grand nombre de bateaux par habitant.


----------



## ApplePie (18 Février 2003)

*3 - 0*

il y a pas le feu au lac, mais cela sent le roussi (odeur de chauffage des pôelons pour la fondue ?) !!


----------



## WebOliver (19 Février 2003)

Alors 4-0 ou 3-1 cette nuit?


----------



## ApplePie (20 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par WebOliver:</font><hr /> * Alors 4-0 ou 3-1 cette nuit? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
*petit sursaut néo-zélandais ?*

à tout le moins, cela démontre la faiblesse de la formule actuelle de cette compétition  : Alinghi a régaté avec les meilleurs bateaux du monde pendant des mois, pendant que TNZ faisait des ronds dans l'eau : *stupide*

sans parler de la mixité des équipages _(je ne parle pas de sexe, il n'y avait, je crois aucune femme à bord depuis le début de la LVC)_. que veux-tu, j'aimais bien le côté national-patriotique (hou ! que ce terme sonne mal 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) d'antan !!


----------



## nato kino (20 Février 2003)

Alleeeeeez allez allez la Suisse !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_Pour une fois que l'on a une petite chance de voir la coupe revenir en Europe..._


----------



## macinside (20 Février 2003)

la suisse doit gagner comme ça ça sera plus simple pour nous pour aller la voir


----------



## ApplePie (20 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * la suisse doit gagner comme ça ça sera plus simple pour nous pour aller la voir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
de 1980 à 2000, t'as une bonne trotte 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 à moins que tu ne sois parent de Mr Wells


----------



## WebOliver (20 Février 2003)

Bon... il est 1h38... et le départ est encore retardé... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




La coupe reviendra en Europe... mais la Suisse ne pourra même pas bénéficier des retombées lors de la prochaine édition vu que la course se déroulera en mer.


----------



## ApplePie (20 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par WebOliver:</font><hr /> * Bon... il est 1h38... et le départ est encore retardé... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




La coupe reviendra en Europe... mais la Suisse ne pourra même pas bénéficier des retombées lors de la prochaine édition vu que la course se déroulera en mer. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
elle en bénéfiera, même si la coupe est organisée par marseille, sète, lisbonne ou palma (voire autre...).

vent faible ou délai pour intégrer au TNZ le tacticien français bertrand pace !???





*france vs switzerland ?!!!   *


----------



## nato kino (20 Février 2003)

Toujours 3 - 0 pour la Suisse...
Pour l'instant, rien de neuf, la dernière course a été annulé en raison de la météo.
Wait &amp; see !


----------



## nato kino (22 Février 2003)

Mouarf !!
Et ça joue à la baballe en attendant...


----------



## WebOliver (22 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * Mouarf !!
Et ça joue à la baballe en attendant...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










* 

[/QUOTE]

Mieux ça que d'aller boire des coups...


----------



## nato kino (22 Février 2003)

Le secret de la réussite de nos voisins transalpins : quand il n'y a plus de vent, y-en a encore !!


----------



## nato kino (22 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par WebOliver:</font><hr /> * 

Mieux ça que d'aller boire des coups... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]
...Ou de boire la tasse !!


----------



## ApplePie (24 Février 2003)

pas très efficaces, apparemment, les trompes alpines suisses !!
re-report de la 4ème confrontation


----------



## nato kino (24 Février 2003)

C'est la guerre des nerfs...


----------



## RV (24 Février 2003)

Ils prennent leur temps, voilà tout


----------



## ApplePie (24 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * C'est la guerre des nerfs... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
... à défaut de guerre des *nefs !!  *


----------



## WebOliver (24 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * Ils prennent leur temps, voilà tout  * 

[/QUOTE]

Comme de vrais Suisses.


----------



## RV (24 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par WebOliver:</font><hr /> * 

Comme de vrais Suisses. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



* 

[/QUOTE]

c'était implicite


----------



## nato kino (24 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par WebOliver:</font><hr /> * 

Comme de vrais Suisses. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
Ce n'est donc pas une légende !!


----------



## melaure (24 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par WebOliver:</font><hr /> * 

Comme de vrais Suisses. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Ce ne sont pourtant pas eux les organisateurs ...


----------



## ApplePie (25 Février 2003)

trop de vent cette fois !! *qui a écrit le scénario de ch..... de cette coupe !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## WebOliver (25 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par ApplePie:</font><hr /> * trop de vent cette fois !! qui a écrit le scénario de ch..... de cette coupe !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 

[/QUOTE]

Et maintenant un déséquilibré qui s'en mêle... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Nouvelle Zélande: cyanure à l'ambassade américaine 
WELLINGTON - Une enveloppe contenant du cyanure et une lettre de menace a été envoyée à l'ambassade des Etats-Unis en Nouvelle Zélande. Le texte contenait également des menaces à l'encontre de la Coupe de l'America qui se déroule à Auckland.
 Des lettres de menaces à propos de l'Irak et contenant une poudre ont également été adressées aux ambassades d'Australie et de Grande-Bretagne et au journal «New Zealand Herald», a déclaré un responsable de la police chargé de l'anti-terrorisme, le commissaire adjoint John White.
 Il a précisé que les lettres faisaient également mention de la compétition de voile, où le bateau suisse Alinghi dispute actuellement la finale. Il a demandé aux participants qui se trouvent au village de la Coupe de l'America de prendre des précautions.
 Les lettres ressemblent à une missive renfermant du cyanure qui avait été envoyée l'an dernier à l'ambassade des Etats-Unis et menaçait le champion de golfe américain Tiger Wood en visite en Nouvelle Zélande.
 Le ministre des affaires étrangères Phil Goff a dit avoir été informé de l'incident. «Il s'agit de l'acte d'un déséquilibré qui utilise un prétexte politique», a-t-il affirmé. 

Vivement que ça se termine... *


----------



## melaure (25 Février 2003)

Ca ne devrait pas exister "trop de vent". Ils sont un peu difficile !


----------



## Anonyme (25 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par melaure:</font><hr /> * Ca ne devrait pas exister "trop de vent".
 Ils sont un peu difficile !  * 

[/QUOTE]

Qui sont-ils " ils" pour toi  ???


----------



## melaure (25 Février 2003)

Organisateurs, marins et bateaux !!!


----------



## Anonyme (25 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par melaure:</font><hr /> * Organisateurs, marins et bateaux !!!  * 

[/QUOTE]

héhé c'est bien ce dont j'pensais que tu pensais 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 et là j'suis pas d'accord  avec toi !! 

Les marins  non rien avoir,non par leur mot à dire dans la décision du Comité (organisateurs) voit par toi-même ci-desssous:

25 FEV - A CUP - JOUR 4
DERNIERE MINUTE (07h50 Heure d'Auckland) :
Une importante dépression est arrivée sur Auckland. 
C'est donc cette fois la menace d'un vent trop soutenu
*qui a dicté la décision du Comité de course d'annuler la régate du jour*.

Les deux Class America d'Alinghi ont néanmoins quitté la base pour une séance d'entraînement matinale.

info tirée du site Alinghi.com


----------



## melaure (26 Février 2003)

C'est donc la faute des bateaux, c'est bien ce que je pensais ...


----------



## nato kino (26 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par oupsy:</font><hr /> * 

Les deux Class America d'Alinghi ont néanmoins quitté la base pour une séance d'entraînement matinale.



[/QUOTE]

Pour faire pisser leurs vaches ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Elles ont pas l'air fraiches, elles tirent la langue !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










*


----------



## ApplePie (26 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * 

Pour faire pisser leurs vaches ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Elles ont pas l'air fraiches, elles tirent la langue !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










* 

[/QUOTE]
*... font un peu suppositoire, ces vaches !!*_ c'est vrai que bertarelli est dans l'industrie pharmaceutique (entre autres) !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








_


----------



## ApplePie (27 Février 2003)

avec un peu de chance, la baie dHauragi sera bientôt prise par la glace


----------



## melaure (27 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par ApplePie:</font><hr /> * avec un peu de chance, la baie dHauragi sera bientôt prise par la glace 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

Ca a encore été repporté ? En effet ils risques la banquise ! Il pourront continuer en WindSurf sur glace !


----------



## WebOliver (27 Février 2003)

Normalement la quatrième régate devrait se courir cette nuit.


----------



## melaure (27 Février 2003)

Esperons qu'ils ne seront pas bloqués par une ban de baleine ou la carcasse fantôme du Titanic ...


----------



## nato kino (27 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par melaure:</font><hr /> * Esperons qu'ils ne seront pas bloqués par une ban de baleine ou la carcasse fantôme du Titanic ...  * 

[/QUOTE]
...ou coulés par un sous-marin irakien...


----------



## krystof (27 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * 
...ou coulés par un sous-marin irakien... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

Ca s'appelle un pédalo. Pour les ricains, c'est une arme de destruction massive


----------



## ApplePie (27 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par krystof:</font><hr /> * 

Ca s'appelle un pédalo. Pour les ricains, c'est une arme de destruction massive  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

*attention !! tu fais de la politique, là 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











*


----------



## nato kino (27 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par ApplePie:</font><hr />  

attention !! tu fais de la politique, là 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













   [/b] 

[/QUOTE]

De la géopolitique même !!


----------



## krystof (27 Février 2003)

Si le débarquement irakien sur les côtes du koweit c'est de la politique, alors là, j'abandonne


----------



## ApplePie (28 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par krystof:</font><hr /> * Si le débarquement irakien sur les côtes du koweit c'est de la politique, alors là, j'abandonne  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










* 

[/QUOTE]
*font pas très irakiens... tendance sadam h.*_
c'est drôle, je viens de me rendre compte de la récurrence du h. primitif dans les noms des dictateurs !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## melaure (28 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par krystof:</font><hr /> *



* 

[/QUOTE]

Ca ressemble assez à la flotte de combat irakienne ...


----------



## WebOliver (28 Février 2003)

Je croyais que c'était les manifestants du G8 à Evian...


----------



## WebOliver (28 Février 2003)

TNZ vient de démater... la course et la coupe sont quasiment jouée.


----------



## sylko (28 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par WebOliver:</font><hr /> * TNZ vient de démater... la course et la coupe sont quasiment jouée.  * 

[/QUOTE]

Ils ont peut-être de bons skippers en Nouvelle-Zélande, mais pour ce qui est de la solidité de leurs embarcations, euh... 

Avec un sponsor comme SAP, fallait s'y attendre. Il ne manque que Microdaube


----------



## ApplePie (28 Février 2003)

*l'affaire a l'air d'être secouée !! 4 - 0 dans un contexte soit comique soit désolant, selon le cas : deux victoires, deux ko techniques... faites chauffer les poêlons (et accessoirement, la bouillabaisse 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)  *


----------



## melaure (28 Février 2003)

Après toutes les magouilles que les Néo-zélandais ont fait, ce n'est que juste retour des choses. Allez encore un petit effort les Suisses !


----------



## melaure (28 Février 2003)

J'ai lu le résumé de la course. Avant de dématé les néo-zélandais étaient de toute façon en retard et ils auraient été battus à la régulière ...


----------



## ApplePie (28 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par melaure:</font><hr /> * J'ai lu le résumé de la course. Avant de dématé les néo-zélandais étaient de toute façon en retard et ils auraient été battus à la régulière ...  * 

[/QUOTE]
*... sauf s'ils avaient débrayé en mode pédalo autorisé par le réglement...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











*


----------



## WebOliver (28 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par melaure:</font><hr /> * Après toutes les magouilles que les Néo-zélandais ont fait. (...)* 

[/QUOTE]

Je me suis fait aussi fait cette remarque. Ça n'était pas une bien belle image de voir ce bateau tout cassé... Mais à force d'avoir été anti-sportif et pas fair-play pour ne pas avoir voulu courir pendant presque dix jours, ça n'est effectivement qu'un juste retour des choses... Et _Alinghi_ continue son petit bonhomme de chemin.


----------



## macinside (28 Février 2003)

il ne manque qu'un victoire pour les suisses !!!


----------



## bonpat (28 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * il ne manque qu'un victoire pour les suisses !!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]
Tu déconnes ?


----------



## macinside (28 Février 2003)

non c'est vrai !!!


----------



## bonpat (28 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * non c'est vrai !!!  * 

[/QUOTE]

T'as vu ça où ?


----------



## melaure (28 Février 2003)

4-0 ! On dirait un score du PSG à l'extérieur ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Désolé !


----------



## macinside (28 Février 2003)

sur les news de yahoo


----------



## macinside (28 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par melaure:</font><hr /> * 4-0 ! On dirait un score du PSG à l'extérieur ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Désolé ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

c'est pas grave, ça ne me choc pas


----------



## WebOliver (1 Mars 2003)

Bon... le départ est repoussé... pas assez de vent (tiens j'ai déjà entendu ça quelquepart)... Mais c'est long...


----------



## melaure (1 Mars 2003)

Oui je viens de voir ça ! Force 4 ou 5 ce n'est pas suffisant !

Bon je crois que je verrais le résultat au petit déjeuner !


----------



## GlobalCut (1 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par WebOliver:</font><hr /> * Bon... le départ est repoussé... pas assez de vent (tiens j'ai déjà entendu ça quelquepart)... Mais c'est long...  * 

[/QUOTE]

pas assez de vent, trop de vent ???
Quand est-ce qu'on sort les bieres


----------



## WebOliver (1 Mars 2003)

Bon, pas de régate ce soir... enfin cette nuit. 

Au revoir bonne nuit.


----------



## GlobalCut (1 Mars 2003)

plus serieusement, ou est-ce qu'on peux suivre ca sur internet?


----------



## melaure (1 Mars 2003)

Le site de l'Amrica's Cup offre un service payant ... Pas cool. Et je n'ai rien trouvé sur les sites de sports habituels.


----------



## GlobalCut (1 Mars 2003)

si il faut payer, je prefere attendre les resultats a la radio ou la tv


----------



## Anonyme (1 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par globalcut:</font><hr /> * plus serieusement, ou est-ce qu'on peux suivre ca sur internet?  * 

[/QUOTE]

sur le site  d'Alinghi.com  c'est le site le plus à  jour


----------



## GlobalCut (1 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par oupsy:</font><hr /> * 

sur le site  d'Alinghi.com  c'est le site le plus à  jour 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

merci pour le lien, mais la course est report"e 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Bon je vais aller me coucher  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




bonne nuit


----------



## Anonyme (1 Mars 2003)

oui, j'l'ai lu et entendu... c'est fichu pour ce soir... 
mais demain c'est rebelote et ils annoncent des vents entre 9 - 14 noeuds 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




bonne nuit ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




@±


----------



## WebOliver (1 Mars 2003)

Pour suivre sur Internet il y a aussi Yahoo qui est un des *sponsors officiels*. On peut aussi télécharger le logiciel _Virtual Spectator_ mais malheureusement il ne tourne que sous Windows.


----------



## minime (1 Mars 2003)

Ca commence à bien faire, ils n'ont qu'à la voler cette coupe sinon ils vont finir par rater les MacG d'or.


----------



## nato kino (1 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par oupsy:</font><hr /> * oui, j'l'ai lu et entendu... c'est fichu pour ce soir... 
mais demain c'est rebelote et ils annoncent des vents entre 9 - 14 noeuds 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




bonne nuit ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




@±   * 

[/QUOTE]

9 à 14 ?! C'est trop pour NZL... Ils vont encore perdre un mât !!


----------



## WebOliver (1 Mars 2003)

Attention, on a semble-t-il un *Néo-Zélandais* sur le forum... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*BlackHeart*


----------



## ApplePie (2 Mars 2003)

*dénouement à partir de 1h15 (heure française) ???? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*


----------



## macinside (2 Mars 2003)

peu être 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ou alors pour faire tenir le suspense laisser les Neo-zelandais gagné une régate pour pas trop les humiliers, et avoir un boycotte des produits suisses 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 mais bon


----------



## WebOliver (2 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par ApplePie:</font><hr /> * dénouement à partir de 1h15 (heures françaises) ???? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 

[/QUOTE]

Heure suisse aussi. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Normalement le départ est effectivement prévu vers 1h15, faudra voir encore si le vent se lève... *


----------



## macinside (2 Mars 2003)

allés les hélvétiques


----------



## WebOliver (2 Mars 2003)

Au fait, vous regardez les régates sur quelle chaîne en France? Vous avez la *TSR*?


----------



## macinside (2 Mars 2003)

rien chez moi, a cette je dort quoi que si vous faite des commentaires en direct sur ichat je vais peu être rester 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 salon : toubarvert


----------



## cyclops (2 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par WebOliver:</font><hr /> * Au fait, vous regardez les régates sur quelle chaîne en France? Vous avez la TSR?  * 

[/QUOTE]

pour ceux qui ont le sat, yavait paris première qui passait les régate de la vuiton (mais pas les suisses, ça leur aurait fait trop mal 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
mais maintenant je sais, je suis bien content de pouvoir suivre sur tsr, christian Karcher est vraiment très interessant comme consultant!


----------



## WebOliver (2 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par cyclops:</font><hr /> * 

pour ceux qui ont le sat, yavait paris première qui passait les régate de la vuiton (mais pas les suisses, ça leur aurait fait trop mal 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
mais maintenant je sais, je suis bien content de pouvoir suivre sur tsr, christian Karcher est vraiment très interessant comme consultant!  * 

[/QUOTE]

Sinon il y a la RAI qui retransmet toutes les régates.


----------



## melaure (2 Mars 2003)

Je n'ai malheureusement pas le câble. Mais sur le câble de Lyonnaise de Câble il y a plein de chaines de sport et je ne serais pas étonné que ça passe ...


----------



## macinside (2 Mars 2003)

plus que 30 minutes pour venir sur le salon  *toubarvert* sur ichat


----------



## macinside (2 Mars 2003)

plus que 8 minutes


----------



## melaure (2 Mars 2003)

C'est le départ de la régatte ?


----------



## GlobalCut (2 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par melaure:</font><hr /> * C'est le départ de la régatte ?  * 

[/QUOTE]

ca sera pour plus tard la victoire c'est reporté a jeudi


----------



## Grug (2 Mars 2003)

en attendant il reste la 
webcam


----------



## GlobalCut (2 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Grug:</font><hr /> * en attendant il reste la 
webcam






* 

[/QUOTE]

ca c'est de la web-cam  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Pour passer des soirées tranquil il y a pas mieux


----------



## melaure (2 Mars 2003)

C'est une image fixe devant une caméra ?


----------



## Grug (2 Mars 2003)

nan, webcam de precision. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




1 image toutes les 10mn. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




accessible aussi par  là


----------



## melaure (2 Mars 2003)

Sur le site de  Alinghi il disent que le vent est bon (14 noeuds). Ca devrait être pour bientôt !


----------



## melaure (2 Mars 2003)

Sur le site  America's Cup ca à l'air d'être proche du départ ...

Il sont chiant avec leur live qui demande un plug-in payant ...


----------



## melaure (2 Mars 2003)

Si je comprend bien la  page de alinghi, le bateau Suisse a 16" d'avance !!!

Allez la Suisse !


----------



## melaure (2 Mars 2003)

Ben alors plus personne ?


----------



## melaure (2 Mars 2003)

J'ai trouvé un live avec les détails en texte : http://fixtures.nzoom.com/livescoring/americascup/

Les Suisses sont bien partis !!!


----------



## melaure (2 Mars 2003)

Au point 4, Alinghi à 31 secondes d'avance !!! Les néo-zélandais ont cassé une tige du spinnaker ...

Allez Allez !!! C'est bien parti !


----------



## melaure (2 Mars 2003)

7 longueurs de bateau d'avance !!!

Yeahh !!! 

Je suis le seul supporter ou quoi ?


----------



## melaure (2 Mars 2003)

Bon une petite mousse pour suivre la fin !


----------



## melaure (2 Mars 2003)

Mackie, weboliver, globalcut, grug and cie, pas cool d'être parti alors que ça va être la fête en Suisse (et ailleurs) !!!


----------



## minime (2 Mars 2003)

Et un, et deux... et cinq-zéro. Maintenant le syndicat suisso-zélandais devra se méfier de l'excès de confiance.


----------



## melaure (2 Mars 2003)

C'est le délire, Alinghi a maintenant 42 secondes d'avance au 5eme point. Il ne reste plus que la ligne de retour vers l'arrivée. C'est la dernière ligne droite !!!


----------



## minime (2 Mars 2003)

C'est bon, Alinghi va pas démater cinq fois. A moins que je leur porte la poisse.


----------



## melaure (2 Mars 2003)

Encore quelques minutes de suspense et on saura qui franchit la ligne en premier ...


----------



## minime (2 Mars 2003)

Finish: Russell Coutts and the crew of Alinghi take the gun to win the 31st match of the America's Cup, comprehensively beating defender Team NZ by 45 seconds to win the series 5-0. Yachting's 'holy grail' will now head to Europe.

Maintenant il faut que le milliardaire (j'ai oublié son nom, Carreidas c'est ça ?) achète des tonnes de sel pour rectifier le Leman.


----------



## melaure (2 Mars 2003)

Ca y est c'est gagné !!! Vive les Suisses !!! Premiers européens à avoir mis une raclée au duo Etats/Unis-Nouvelle Zélande !!!

En plus un pays qui n'a pas de côtes maritimes !!! C'est un exploit pour la marine suisse !

Yeeeahhhhhh !!!!


----------



## melaure (2 Mars 2003)

45 " d'avance à l'arrivée. Pas mal du tout. Je lève mon verre à l'équipage ! Santé !


----------



## simon (2 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par melaure:</font><hr /> * Ca y est c'est gagné !!! Vive les Suisses !!! Premiers européens à avoir mis une raclée au duo Etats/Unis-Nouvelle Zélande !!!

En plus un pays qui n'a pas de côtes maritimes !!! C'est un exploit pour la marine suisse !

Yeeeahhhhhh !!!!






















* 

[/QUOTE]

C'était la première régate que je regardais et je dois dire que j'ai été totalement impressioné 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 de la bale je vous dis


----------



## WebOliver (2 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par MiniMe:</font><hr /> *(...) Maintenant il faut que le milliardaire (j'ai oublié son nom, Carreidas c'est ça ?) achète des tonnes de sel pour rectifier le Leman. * 

[/QUOTE]

Bon ça y est! Ils l'ont fait et qui l'eut crû il y a 6 mois...

Une coupe de l'America serait possible sur le Léman, le plan d'eau ne pose pas problème, mais c'est à terre qu'on manque de place, pour loger toutes les équipes, les bateaux, les hangars, etc. On a pas cette place autour du Léman.

BRAVO ALINGHI!


----------



## minime (2 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par WebOliver:</font><hr />Bon ça y est! Ils l'ont fait et qui l'eut crû il y a 6 mois...

[/QUOTE]

Pas moi. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Je pensais que le voilier français à propulsion nucléaire allait gagner facilement.


----------



## melaure (2 Mars 2003)

Bravo !







55555555.........................0000000
55.................................00.......00
55.................................00.......00
555555..........=====.......00.......00
.........55........................00.......00
.........55........................00.......00
55555555.........................0000000


Par contre pour les néo-zélandais c'est un peu comme pour un pays qui a été champion du monde en foot et qui 4 ans après se fait eliminer sans avoir marqué un but ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Allez c'est la fête, vite une deuxième mousse !!!


----------



## melaure (2 Mars 2003)

L'anim d'intro du site d'Alinghi est sympa : un couteau suisse qui  s'ouvre avec un couteau, un tire-bouchon et une coupe ...


----------



## minime (2 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par melaure:</font><hr />Par contre pour les néo-zélandais c'est un peu comme pour un pays qui a été champion du monde en foot et qui 4 ans après se fait eliminer sans avoir marqué un but ...

[/QUOTE]

Justement le syndicat vainqueur de la Coupe ne peut pas s'étalonner par rapport aux challengers, si le tenant du titre ne garde pas une avance technologique ou un meilleur équipage il se ramasse. Ca explique peut-être la défaite cuisante de Team NZ.


----------



## melaure (2 Mars 2003)

Sur ce, il est temps de dormir avant de franchir le mur des 4000. Bonne nuit !


----------



## maousse (2 Mars 2003)

Rendez vous à Marseille 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 !!!!!

C'est quand même plus chouette en live depuis la corniche


----------



## maousse (2 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par maousse:</font><hr /> * Rendez vous à Marseille 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 !!!!!

C'est quand même plus chouette en live depuis la corniche 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]juste en dessous de zizou, ça va leur porter bonheur


----------



## maousse (2 Mars 2003)

Quoique, le pastis risque de faire du mal aux helvètes


----------



## maousse (2 Mars 2003)

Bon, je vais arrêter là sinon, marseille ne verra jamais la coupe !


----------



## Jean-iMarc (2 Mars 2003)

Bravo les Suisses .....


----------



## GlobalCut (2 Mars 2003)

mais ils ont vraiment gagné?


----------



## GlobalCut (2 Mars 2003)

Purée c'est vrai 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Bravo les Suisses  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
















5-0


----------



## Anonyme (2 Mars 2003)

BRAVO A TOUTE L'EQUIPE ALINGHI !!!


----------



## maousse (2 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par maousse:</font><hr /> * Quoique, le pastis risque de faire du mal aux helvètes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			









* 

[/QUOTE]au fait, ils ne sont pas nombreux les suisses dans l'équipe..... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










scusez moi, la fatigue


----------



## ApplePie (2 Mars 2003)

*HIS-TO-RIQUE : après plus de 150 ans d'allers-retours entre les states, l'australie et la nouvelle-zélande, la coupe revient en Europe.
Rappelons qu'elle a été créée en Angleterre.
Bravo les suisses : pas de réelle tradition maritime (et pour cause !!) mais de vrais navigateurs que l'on croise sur toutes les mers du globe, notamment aux antilles et en amérique du sud.*
La prochaine America's _(Switzerland's)_ cup n'aura pas lieu en Suisse, plan de *mer* oblige. 20 sites sont déjà en concurrence pour organiser la prochaine confrontation.
Quelque soit le pays organisateur, je me réjouis à l'avance de pouvoir assister à cette nouvelle Cup en direct-live !!


----------



## RV (2 Mars 2003)

Bravo.


----------



## Grug (2 Mars 2003)




----------



## thant (3 Mars 2003)

On est les champions, on est les champions , ...
(ben quoi c vrai 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## macinside (3 Mars 2003)

non, c'est l'équipage qui est chanpion, pas toi


----------



## WebOliver (3 Mars 2003)

Une phrase qui est revenue souvent depuis cette nuit et que quelques uns ont déjà souligné: «La Coupe revient en Europe». Elle est pour toute l'Europe, même si c'est un défi Suisse qui la remportée.


----------



## simon (3 Mars 2003)

Je dois dire que j'ai été très très mais alors très impressioné par le professionalisme de la chose, jamais je ne vu une équipe aussi concentrée, aussi efficace, aussi forte mentalement que physiquement (je n'aimerais pas trop tomber sur certains des gros bras de l'équipage dans une ruelle sombre la nuit). Tout a été organisé de main de maitre, la préparation, le bateau, le physique de l'équipe, tout vraiment tout, c'est un grand succès pour la Suisse (et entre nous avec la vague de licenciement qui court à l'heure actuelle en Suisse cela ne peut faire que du bien à toute la population 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 et oui des fois cela ne fait pas mal à l'égo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)...encore bravo mille fois bravo


----------



## pem (3 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par melaure:</font><hr /> *C'est un exploit pour la marine suisse !* 

[/QUOTE]

Quelle marine suisse ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
















 Celle-là ?


----------



## WebOliver (3 Mars 2003)

Samedi prochain à Genève l'équipe d'Alinghi rentre à Genève... Tous là-bas...


----------



## melaure (4 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par WebOliver:</font><hr /> * Samedi prochain à Genève l'équipe d'Alinghi rentre à Genève... Tous là-bas... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

On verra ça dans le journal des sports ...


----------



## bebert (4 Mars 2003)

BRAVO À L'ÉQUIPE SUISSE !!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Le milliardaire suisse à tout de même réuni 60 millions d'euros pour gagner avec 1 million d'euros rien que pour l'équipe météo*. Ça laisse rêveur !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




* Source France-Info


----------



## ApplePie (4 Mars 2003)

Les *nouvelles* amériques, australie et nouvelle-zélande vont à présent tout faire pour reprendre leur joli trophée à la *vieille* europe


----------



## RV (4 Mars 2003)

A mon avis une fois que la coupe sera dans un coffre. Il sera dure de la reprendre


----------



## melaure (4 Mars 2003)

Les banques suisses sont un peu plus coopératives aujourd'hui ...


----------



## toph (5 Mars 2003)

Ben qui voilà ?????







le defait français !!!!!


----------



## WebOliver (9 Mars 2003)

Ernesto Bertarelli et le Team Alinghi sont arrivés en début d'après-midi à Genève.
Pour ceux qui ont suivi cette arrivée à la télé, ne vous êtes-vous pas non plus posé la question: «Pourquoi ont-ils affreté un avion de la Malaysian Airlines plutôt qu'un avion de la compagnie suisse, Swiss?»


----------



## melaure (9 Mars 2003)

Sur la télé française, il n'ya plus rien sur cette aventure ...


----------



## WebOliver (9 Mars 2003)

J'ai trouvé la réponse:  *Pauvre Swiss*.


----------



## kisco (9 Mars 2003)

et alors qui à part moi était à l'accueil public de l'équipe ce soir à Genève ?


----------



## WebOliver (9 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par kisco:</font><hr /> * et alors qui à part moi était à l'accueil public de l'équipe ce soir à Genève ? 




* 

[/QUOTE]

Ben t'étais pas tout seul c'est pas vrai... J'ai vu plein de monde à la télé...


----------

